
A Brief History of 'Civilization' (the Game) - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/a-brief-history-of-civilization-the-game/241762/
======
nbj914
Excited that this has finally moved to Facebook. Next: Sims.

